# Roland Cloud Subscription: Jupiter 8 - Juno 106 Plugins Added



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

$20 Mo/$120 usd a year.
http://www.factmag.com/2017/03/09/roland-cloud-jupiter-8-juno-106-synth-apps-subscription/


----------



## Chandler (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe it's just me, but that seems really expensive for what you get. Of course some people really love those sounds, but I can't imagine playing that much for them in 2017.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

Yah for me I'm happy with Diva, Jupiter 8V, Uno 62 LX, and I own them.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

Roland has been recycling their sounds from SoundCanvas since the 1990s. However, there are some sound modules I wouldn't mind accessing today, as in JV1080 and subsequents. My question is: if you are "renting" those libraries, can you really ever be free to use them commercially without being asked to pay royalties on top of the monthly fees?


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 1, 2017)

I am a sucker for Roland synths. I have a JD-990 with the Vintage card, a D-550, an XP-80 with the Pop, Orch II, World and Special FX cards, a JV-2080 with the Orch I, Session and Bass and Drums cards plus a Rolland Integra 7. Lots of redundancy but it seems I have more money than brains.

The Integra has some massive Super Natural synth sounds from the 106 and the JP 8. Even though it has, in theory, all of the waveforms of the SRJV-80 cards via the SRX soundsets I find that the actual SRJV cards sound better in the XP-80 and 2080. I think it may have something to do with the effects on the Integra but mostly my insatiable lust for hardware...


----------



## Vin (Apr 2, 2017)

Chandler said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that seems really expensive for what you get. Of course some people really love those sounds, but I can't imagine playing that much for them in 2017.



Yeah, especially since TAL-U-NO-LX is a (near-)perfect Juno 60 emulation and it's really affordable.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 2, 2017)

Is anyone trying out the beta version of this? Sort of confused about this. It looks like you can download and try without an expiration and use all of their plugins without having to sign up for a subscription or give them a credit card. I've installed a few of them. They seem quite resource heavy but then they mention that on the FAQ page.


----------



## lpuser (Apr 2, 2017)

What bothers me with this concept is that - so far - I have never seen any subscription fee staying for more than a few years, at max. Nearly all SW subscriptions I know have gone up in price over the years. This leaves the customer with either the question of replacing the respective tools (aka throwing money down the drain) or having to accept higher prices.
As far as I can see the 19$ flat fee is during the beta phase and I would not be surprised if price rises afterwards. And IMO having to pay nearly 250$ per year is probably not the best deal.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 3, 2017)

lpuser said:


> What bothers me with this concept is that - so far - I have never seen any subscription fee staying for more than a few years, at max. Nearly all SW subscriptions I know have gone up in price over the years. This leaves the customer with either the question of replacing the respective tools (aka throwing money down the drain) or having to accept higher prices.
> As far as I can see the 19$ flat fee is during the beta phase and I would not be surprised if price rises afterwards. And IMO having to pay nearly 250$ per year is probably not the best deal.




This is why I stay away from subscription. In the 3D animation world Autodesk has done the same thing with 3D Studio Max. I have a legacy version of that software that I pay a maintenance agreement for each year to get the updates. They keep pushing me to switch over to subscription. I know some 3D animation houses that are going to just stop upgrading and stick with the version they have. 

I understand the model of subscription based software but I won't do it. With music software, especially stuff like Roland is offering here, there are many alternatives. I've been buying hardware for my synth sounds. I own it. it's real and I can sell it if I want to.

Vote with your wallets gents.


----------

